# I love skiing, me.



## out

Salve a tutti,

devo tradurre questa frase e non riesco a capire il senso di quel "me" alla fine. Si tratta di una persona che parla dei suoi hobby. Ho pensato che forse è un rafforzativo, ma in questo caso come va tradotto?
Grazie a chi mi vorrà aiutare!


----------



## Holymaloney

out said:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> devo tradurre questa frase e non riesco a capire il senso di quel "me" alla fine. Si tratta di una persona che parla dei suoi hobby. Ho pensato che forse è un rafforzativo, ma in questo caso come va tradotto?
> Grazie a chi mi vorrà aiutare!


Ciao !
No, con 'me' alla fine non ha senso la frase 
I love skiing = amo sciare
Saluti


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, out.

sai se per caso la frase inglese l'ha scritta un francese?

GS


----------



## out

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, out.
> 
> sai se per caso la frase inglese l'ha scritta un francese?
> 
> GS



No, è  di un inglese, per quello mi sembra strana.


----------



## danalto

Serve il contesto, potrebbe essere semplicemente un modo buffo di parlare di un personaggio "X" 
*Amo andare a sciare, io.* 
Questa funziona anche in italiano, nel contesto giusto!


----------



## johngiovanni

I agree with danalto. It is just a way of underlining/ emphasising *my* love of skiing. The "me" sometimes comes at the begining of the sentence - "Me, I love skiing."  "Now, some people hate it, but, me, I love it!"


----------



## out

danalto said:


> Serve il contesto, potrebbe essere semplicemente un modo buffo di parlare di un personaggio "X"
> *Amo andare a sciare, io.*
> Questa funziona anche in italiano, nel contesto giusto!


La persona che lo dice è semplicemente una persona che parla di quello che le piace fare nel tempo libero, per quello non avevo specificato.
 Concordo con te sulla traduzione, avevo pensato che fosse una specie di rafforzativo, ma non sapevo come renderlo. Grazie a te e anche a johngiovanni


----------



## Necsus

Allora forse direi più "Mi piace sciare, a me", così mantieni in modo abbastanza simile all'originale la ripetizione del pronome.


----------



## london calling

johngiovanni said:


> I agree with danalto. It is just a way of underlining/ emphasising *my* love of skiing. The "me" sometimes comes at the begining of the sentence - "Me, I love skiing." "Now, some people hate it, but, me, I love it!"


 
I'm sure this is a regional thing. I've heard it used but can't think for the life of me where!

The equivalent in London is "I like skiin', meself".


----------



## mr cat

As the others say, it's just a way of emphasising. It's a fairly common colloquialism up here in the NE of England. 

E.g. You might hear; (!) I git love chocolate me like. = I really love chocolate.

If you look on you tube for _Harry Enfield Bugger all money  _he skits the NE stereotype and wears an example of this phrase on his T-shirt.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

london calling said:


> I've heard it used but can't think for the life of me where!


 Certainly not over here.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> I'm sure this is a regional thing. I've heard it used but can't think for the life of me where!


It's not 
I know the construction well and there's an American linguist I listen to, who gave a lecture on topic-promin*e*nce (something in linguistics), and used many examples of this used in America.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Alxmrphi said:


> It's not
> I know the construction well and there's an American linguist ... who ... used many examples of this used in America.


Hmm, probably not in my lifetime. It must be confined to certain regions or periods.


----------



## Alxmrphi

AlabamaBoy said:


> Hmm, probably not in my lifetime. It must be confined to certain regions.


 What do you mean?
It was fairly recent usage, within the lifetime of the linguist, who is 37 .

It's just the same as putting it before, which most of us do... "_Me, I love skiing_" etc.
Just it's at the end.


----------



## cecil

Alxmrphi said:


> It's not
> I know the construction well and there's an American linguist I listen to, who gave a lecture on topic-prominance (something in linguistics), and used many examples of this used in America.


 
That's really depressing.


----------



## SighingatSilvio

london calling said:


> I'm sure this is a regional thing. I've heard it used but can't think for the life of me where!
> 
> The equivalent in London is "I like skiin', meself".


 


I'm not that fond of it, but this is about it.  I'd put it at the start, myself.


----------



## london calling

SighingatSilvio said:


> I'm not that fond of it, but this is about it. I'd put it at the start, myself.


 
I might use "myself" at the beginning of a sentence, but I can't say I like it, meself!

I'm from London, but I would NEVER use the expression I posted.  To me it's plain bad English. I would only accept it as a regionalism (and that goes for the sentence in the title as well).  I really cannot believe that anybody (even the 37 year-old linguist Alex mentions) has the nerve to suggest that "I like skiing, me"  is standard BE or AE. People might say it, but that doesn't make it standard, in my opinion. Alex, I don't say "me, I like skiing " either. Again, to me it sounds regional (North of England).

Tornando alla traduzione. Vedo quello che ha detto Necsus. Anch'io lo tradurrei con una bella espressione "sgrammatica" del tipo "a me mi piace lo sci"  che mi suona malissimo esattamente allo stesso modo di  "I like skiing, me".


----------



## Holymaloney

london calling said:


> I might use "myself" at the beginning of a sentence, but I can't say I like it, meself!
> 
> I'm from London, but I would NEVER use the expression I posted.  To me it's plain bad English. I would only accept it as a regionalism (and that goes for the sentence in the title as well). I really cannot believe that anybody (even the 37 year-old linguist Alex mentions) has the nerve to suggest that "I like skiing, me" is standard BE or AE. People might say it, but that doesn't make it standard, in my opinion. Alex, I don't say "me, I like skiing " either. Again, to me it sounds regional (North of England).
> 
> Tornando alla traduzione. Vedo quello che ha detto Necsus. Anch'io lo tradurrei con una bella espressione "sgrammatica" del tipo "a me mi piace lo sci"  che mi suona malissimo esattamente allo stesso modo di "I like skiing, me".


Hi LC !
Yes, I agree ! Putting *me* at the end is just plain wrong and even at the beginning it would sound more like an answer to a question:

A: 'What's your favourite sport?'
B: 'I enjoy swimming'
A: 'What about you?'
C: *'Me?* I love skiing'

Cheers


----------



## Alxmrphi

cecil said:


> That's really depressing.


 
???????????????

How can a construction be depressing?

Section 4.2 of this link has some things to say on Topic Prominance (i.e. a close well-known explanation of this sort of language-use) that mentions this sort of usage is common in spoken British English. It's when you front a "topic", then use pronouns to comment on it, so "That girl over there, she''s nice", or "This waiter, he's ugly". In this example it's with personal pronouns and the order is switched around, but it's essentially the same thing, creating a different sort of effect. I'm not even going to try and start to understand people's unhappiness with this construction, totally uncalled for in my opinion ("it's plan wrong", "it's depressing", "no way is that correct").

I think in the right context and the right intonation, it'd fit and pass without question, it's just what you're reading as text doesn't have the same sort of effect and what you imagine it would sound like is not how it actually does in a conversation, with the right level of contrastiveness present and the intended effect on the discourse. It's not bad English, who gives anyone the right to judge how a different native speaks if they chose to stick to their regional origins or not? Nobody.


----------



## london calling

Alex, nobody's saying you can't stick to your regional origins if you want to,  as long as you are aware that what you're saying is regional and might be grammatically wrong or non-standard (if not incomprehensible to people from outside your particular area). I certainly use London expressions every now and again, but I don't claim they're standard English. An example of one I use: _It doesn't notice_, to mean _it doesn't show_. I know that's bad English! 
Plus, Alex, it is sheer Utopia to think people will not judge you on the way you speak or write - they do, believe me. 

The same thing goes for Italian, in my opinion.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I know they do, and will, but they shouldn't, that's just my bone that I'm picking .
How can anything of this sort ever be _wrong _and not just different? It escapes me. If you have a group of people that use a certain expression or method of syntax and it's understood in that community, it can never be *wrong*.

Only people who don't have a (IMHO) true understanding of what language is and where it comes from (which, sadly, is the majority) have this concept of things being _right_ and _wrong_. Non-standard I can put up with, but not any category that calls something _wrong_. I know it's just an issue in semantics, but it buggs the hell out of me sometimes. Oddly it's only non-linguists that use labels such as bad/wrong English.


----------



## johngiovanni

For interest, I have recently posted a thread on the English Only forum, asking for views on "Me, I like jogging" and "I like jogging, me."


----------



## Alxmrphi

There's a good article here on right-dislocation in English hosted on a Durham university site (also North England), for all you non-believers.

To cite the relevant example:


> English has three forms of right-dislocation; one variant, one  variant where only the subject is non-reprised (example a) and two  variants in which the subject and the verb are reprised (examples b and  c):
> 
> 1) She's a nice girl, Ann.
> 2) She's a nice girl, Ann is.
> 3) She's a nice girl, is Ann.
> 
> Of these variants, only two (a and b) are used in Standard British English colloquial speech,  whilst the third variant's use is generally restriced to speakers in  Yorkshire and Lancashire (Melchers, 1983, Shorrocks, 1999), although  ninteenth century literature attests that it was once used throughout  the United Kingdom.



All I could get was the abstract to the article, but I hope people are beginning to realise it can't be called _wrong_.


----------



## mrpatter

Note that it's "topic promin*e*nce."

I'm with AlabamaBoy: I've never heard the construction in the US, either.  Using "myself" at the end is pretty common, but "me," no.


----------



## london calling

Alxmrphi said:


> All I could get was the abstract to the article, but I hope people are beginning to realise it can't be called _wrong_.


Thanks.
The last sentence isn't wrong, of course. It's most certainly classifiable as regional and/or non-standard. The example I gave before of what we say in London is plain wrong and regional and non-standard to boot!

Anyway, I'm off to have a look and see what EO has to say about John's post.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sagge parole.
GS


----------



## Lapenna

danalto said:


> Serve il contesto, potrebbe essere semplicemente un modo buffo di parlare di un personaggio "X"
> *Amo andare a sciare, io.*
> Questa funziona anche in italiano, nel contesto giusto!


----------



## diait

Altre due alternative, da aggiungere alle valide proposte sopra:

_Io, per me, mi piace sciare._
(se chi parla è informale e un po' rozzo)

_A me piace sciare, invece._
(se più formale)

ciao a tutti
diana


----------



## cecil

Alxmrphi said:


> ???????????????
> 
> >>How can a construction be depressing?
> 
> It's ugly.
> 
> >>I'm not even going to try and start to understand people's unhappiness with this construction
> 
> Suggested: "I'm not even going to try to start understanding people's...
> 
> >>level of _contrastiveness_ present and the intended effect on the discourse. It's not bad English...
> 
> I'd use "level of contrast," given that "contrastiveness" is not a word, which means it's not English. So, you're right, it's not bad English.


----------



## london calling

From what other people have said in the thread JohnG posted in EO, it's an expression used in the North of England.

Have you all had a look?


----------



## cecil

london calling said:


> From what other people have said in the thread JohnG posted in EO, it's an expression used in the North of England.
> 
> Have you all had a look?


 
In my region of the US "She go home about 5:00" is just one of thousands of expressions either grammatically incorrect or dialectical in nature that one encounters each day. Do we instruct the learners of English that they're acceptable to use? If we do, they will become "standard," probably before we have forgotten how beautiful our language was before the advent of, as I would categorize such words or phrases, "corrupting elements," in the same category as English expressions replacing perfectly adequate Italian ones, a topic recently touched upon here.


----------



## london calling

cecil said:


> Do we instruct the learners of English that they're acceptable to use?


Of course not, which is why I said it was regional, not standard and translated it as "a me mi piace", which of course is non-standard Italian.

I mean, to my southern English ears it sounds abominable (but then again I'm sure that there are many southern English expressions which sound abominable to people who live in the north of England). Admittedly we ought to have a firm standard by which to judge or measure language usage, but languages evolve. I'm not saying that everything should be accepted as standard, but when something becomes common and everybody uses it, it's difficult not to classify it as standard (although there are a good number of recently "accepted"  usages which make my hair stand on end, in both languages).


----------



## cecil

[QUOTE=london

>>languages evolve.

Of course, but maybe it wouldn't be too much to ask that an educated man understand his native tongue as it was the year he was born. If not some standard, we'd be writing in "texting" mode in this very forum and in need of translations in English of Churchill.

>>although there are a good number of recently "accepted" usages which make my hair stand on end, (in both languages). 

Agreed.


----------

